# Miracle Detail present a black + trashed Jaguar S-type R! Saved with Rupes Bigfoot!!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

This time, a jet black Jaguar S-type R with pretty trashed paintwork to be honest, I'll let the pictures do the talking…

Corrected with Rupes Bigfoot System, pads and compounds, protected with Gtechniq Coatings.


































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Holy Sh.. that paint was in a mess for sure :doublesho

very nice end result indeed. Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Holy Sh.. that paint was in a mess for sure :doublesho
> 
> very nice end result indeed. Nice work. :thumb:


Yes it was, and ideally needs front and rear bumpers painted!

The rear quarter panel on the off side, is what happens when you pay £200 to a bodyshop to repair and repaint half the rear bumper and the rear quarter panel, shocking results, but saved in the end.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

nice work! the paint was really bad


----------



## StevieBoy2000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Blimey......Do you know how the paint got in that state? Looks like a scourer was used in places!


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

That front clip's seen better days...it looks so pitted.
Nice revival!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Amazing turnaround!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Almost too painful to see.

Lovely turn around though. Looks spot on.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Good god! What a turnaround, credit to you :thumb:


----------



## Malborex (Nov 24, 2012)

This is so beautiful! Great work:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a fantastic result on this great car.

Many thanks, John THt.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

wow, stunning work!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh my what a mess that was, great turn around


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

What a mess that was indeed great work paul


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow what a turnaround! Amazing correction with DA machine, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

pretty stunning turnaround there


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate , wonder what some think what they re doing .


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

back to life again....thanks


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that is some stunning work there Paul


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice !!!!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

That was fecked!!
Amazing turnaround :buffer:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job as always!


----------



## CSMatt (Mar 30, 2013)

Fantastic work


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

great job!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

From the before pictures it looks like it had been washed with a brillo pad :doublesho Nice work restoring the paint to tip top condition :thumb:


----------



## Oneunited78 (Jan 10, 2008)

Miracle performed amazing turn around


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the kind comments, much appreciated!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Big Foot to the rescue again Paul :thumb:
Great job buddy ! 

It looked like someone used sandpaper to wash the paint :wall:

Mario


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great job Paul, it baffles me how people let there car get in this condition.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

davo3587 said:


> Great job Paul, it baffles me how people let there car get in this condition.


Perhaps some think there cleaning the dishes at home when cleaning there car?lol


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Miracle Detail said:


> Perhaps some think there cleaning the dishes at home when cleaning there car?lol


Your not wrong there.

First class work.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Yet to purchase a Bigfoot but will at some point....sure I have the same steam cleaner as you, do you just use it for getting rid of dust and blasting pads etc


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

GJM said:


> Yet to purchase a Bigfoot but will at some point....sure I have the same steam cleaner as you, do you just use it for getting rid of dust and blasting pads etc


No I use a pad cleaner/brush and the air out of my compressor to clean my pads and machine, that seems to work best.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------

